# Battery Backpack Sprayer - Opinions Wanted



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm thinking about upgrading my pump backpack sprayer to a battery powered one and am looking for opinions on best options. 4 Gallons works fine for my yard size and budget is probably $250 ish but would go higher if someone was passionate about one. What do you guys like?


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

First and foremost, no matter what sprayer you purchase, plan on getting into TeeJet nozzles. They will take any sprayer and your ability to deliver accurate applications to the next level. Again - can't say it enough, at least on my sprayer recommended below, the stock nozzles were pretty bad.

I purchased the Kobalt this spring at Lowe's - 4 gallon back pack. It's not a hugely discussed sprayer on here, but I figured I would get out of this one for under $200.

I spray 11,300 sq feet with it 0 issues. Sprays 1 gallon in 2 minutes 40 seconds every time. 2 gallons, double.

There's a lot of great sprayers out there. I can give you the real quick pros and cons:

Pros: Price point, Backpack straps extreme high quality, consistent spray pump rate

Cons: plastic wand (not metal), spray pump PSI fixed to about 40 PSI. You can't change the rate. On higher end models, guys can regulate their rate of delivery.

Again, I took a chance on it to see if spoon feeding and liquids are for me. I love this sprayer for the price point and I'm able to get my work done exactly how it was planned - walk a certain area over a given time!

Showing my Lowe's with Tee jets:


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

TheZMan said:


> First and foremost, no matter what sprayer you purchase, plan on getting into TeeJet nozzles. …


1) I'll add to ^that^ fine point: do not leave your battery in the charger after it indicates the battery is fully charged again (and I don't even leave my battery in the backpack sprayer for that matter; I store the battery in a mud room away from the potentially hot or collllld temps the garage might experience.

2) I chose to go with the Chapin 24v model after reading the thread here on the 20v …. and have been so happy after 5+ years I just jumped on a second one on a sale that was posted up in the TLF "Hot Deals" thread.

(If you haven't already "subscribed" to be alerted when new posts are made in the "Hot Deals" thread here you may want to do so! :thumbup:

3) You will also likely want to replace the somewhat thin shoulder straps that come on most backpack sprayers with a wider, padded version. That was a GAME CHANGER for me and so much so I have already ordered another set of padded shoulder straps for the second backpack sprayer - even though I haven't even unboxed it yet! :thumbup:

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=backpack+straps+replacement&crid=1AWDXPMRX8FCQ&sprefix=Backpack+straps%2Caps%2C123&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_2_15

This one looks a lot like the ones I got: https://www.amazon.com/Filfeel-Backpack-Shoulder-Adjustable-Accessory/dp/B07G38QMZ3/ref=sr_1_13?crid=1AWDXPMRX8FCQ&keywords=backpack+straps+replacement&qid=1653748101&sprefix=Backpack+straps%2Caps%2C123&sr=8-13

Here's the exact item I now have two of: https://www.amazon.com/MagiDeal-Waterproof-Shoulder-Replacement-Backpack/dp/B01B2A64ME/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2TPDNPFOJ7N5H&keywords=MagiDeal+1+Pair+DIY+Waterproof+PVC+Shoulder+Strap+Replacement+for+Backpack&qid=1653748697&sprefix=magideal+1+pair+diy+waterproof+pvc+shoulder+strap+replacement+for+backpack%2Caps%2C127&sr=8-1


----------



## GPO Man (11 mo ago)

I bought the new Bauer 4 gallon sprayer from Harbor Freight and love it. I'm very impressed by the quality of it. They have a 20% coupon running this weekend (25% on Monday.)

https://www.harborfreight.com/20v-cordless-4-gallon-backpack-chemical-sprayer-tool-only-58671.html


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

That Bauer looks like a heck of a good deal!!!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

GPO Man said:


> … (25% on Monday.)…


Those holiday 25% off don't happen too often and I'm always kicking myself for not being prepared with a list of the things I need and for which 25% would make a considerable discount (a particular truck rack comes to mind … and a trailer tongue toolbox … and … :roll:


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

I got the Flowzone typhoon after owning two Ryobis.

The single biggest difference is the ergonomics. The Flowzone tank is 'flatter' so the center of gravity of the filled tank stays closer to your body. It genuinely feels like you're carrying less weight around.

Second biggest difference if the selectable pressure switch. You can adjust it for your walk speed, and can also spray up into trees.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

AndyS said:


> I got the Flowzone typhoon after owning two Ryobis.
> 
> The single biggest difference is the ergonomics. The Flowzone tank is 'flatter' so the center of gravity of the filled tank stays closer to your body. It genuinely feels like you're carrying less weight around.
> 
> Second biggest difference if the selectable pressure switch. You can adjust it for your walk speed, and can also spray up into trees.


Glad to hear it's working well for you!!! I watched a bunch of positive review videos on this one. Just curious as to price point you paid. I believe I was seeing around $350 last time I checked. I realize you get what you pay for though. Also, flow zone has really good customer service.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Not sure if this is the same FlowZone but, looks like Solutions has two; one for $225 and the second for $300: https://www.solutionsstores.com/flowzone-typhoon-backpack-sprayer


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

I'm using the Hart from wally world that I picked up last year thanks to the hot deals thread. Its been working well so far. Basically the same as the Ryobi/Milwaukee sprayers. Looks like its on sale right now for $128. The only crappy thing is the plastic wand and I don't think the hose is replaceable just like the Ryobi. I tried to stay on the m18 platform since I have a bunch of batteries already but the sprayer is just too expensive for the mediocre reviews its received.


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

440mag said:


> TheZMan said:
> 
> 
> > First and foremost, no matter what sprayer you purchase, plan on getting into TeeJet nozzles. …
> ...


Chapin (and I believe the manual) gave me the opposite advice on the battery and advised it should always be kept in the charger.


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone!


----------



## Chure (Aug 21, 2021)

I got a Dewalt sprayer a few weeks ago and have used it a few times. This is my first backpack sprayer so i don't have anything to compare it to but would definitely recommend it. Check out my more detailed review and few others in the posts below.

Subject: Dewalt 20V Cordless Backpack Sprayer
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=34786&p=481533&hilit=Dewalt#p481533


----------



## pmalecki (9 mo ago)

TheZMan said:


> First and foremost, no matter what sprayer you purchase, plan on getting into TeeJet nozzles. They will take any sprayer and your ability to deliver accurate applications to the next level. Again - can't say it enough, at least on my sprayer recommended below, the stock nozzles were pretty bad.
> 
> I purchased the Kobalt this spring at Lowe's - 4 gallon back pack. It's not a hugely discussed sprayer on here, but I figured I would get out of this one for under $200.
> 
> ...


I recently picked up the same Kobalt sprayer and I love it so far. Were the TeeJet Nozzles a direct fit?


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

@pmalecki

It's really simple and I will link the parts right here for you.

I took the tip out of the Fan Sprayer Kobalt supplies and kept the elbow piece.

The TeeJet 11/16" - 16 Female TeeJet quick connect is all you need to plug into the old elbow.

https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/11-16-16-female-teejet-x-quick-teejet-adapter



Just pick up the quick change adapter for your desired tips.... not an expert by any means but this quick change worked with the 3 tips I got.... Aixr11004VP, TT11004VP, and XR11004VS. I hope this helps. I also used some thread tape as you can see. 0 leaks and I'm spraying with rock solid precision!!!!

https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/25612-3-nyr-cap-gasket-red


----------



## pmalecki (9 mo ago)

TheZMan said:


> @pmalecki
> 
> It's really simple and I will link the parts right here for you.
> 
> ...


outstanding! thanks a bunch, I'll be ordering up!


----------



## jdrop01 (8 mo ago)

The new Dewalt is awesome. 10 settings to choose from when spraying and up to 90psi.


----------



## hankhill11 (May 20, 2019)

If you are in a cordless tool line and have batteries, check that tool line and see if they have the sprayer. It could be worth it.

that said, I have a ryobi 5g backpack sprayer, newer style, which eliminated most of the leftover fluid in the tank by sinking the sump a little. I guess the old style left half a tangible amount. I haven't had any problems with it, battery lasts forever and straps are nice and plush. One nit pick is that even though the flow is adjustable, if you're spot spraying with it, the flow still seems high even on lowest rate. This could come down to whichever tip you're using.


----------



## nolo- (Apr 26, 2021)

Since no one has mentioned it, I'll recommend the Spraymate Tornado. I just got it and I'm very happy with it. Apparently it's made by Flowzone and has the same internals. Teejet tips fit in the wand without any adapters.

I got it for $160 from their website - https://www.buyspraymate.com/products/tornado.


----------

